# GNOME platziert Desktopsymbole auf falschem Monitor

## schmidicom

Ich habe bei meinem Multimonitor-Setup ein kleines Problem und finde im Internet echt keine Lösung, vielleicht weiß ja hier einer was man da machen kann.

Mein Setup: Zwei Monitore, einer Links und einer Rechts, wobei der rechte Monitor der Primäre ist.

Das Problem: Der GNOME Platziert neue Desktopsymbole ständig auf dem linken Monitor anstatt auf dem rechten welcher auch als primär eingestellt ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den GNOME dazu zu zwingen neue Symbole auf dem primären Monitor zu platzieren wo sie auch hingehören?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Seltsame Frage. Du meinst mit anderen Worten, du hast den normalen Desktop angelegt den der normale Nutzer wie bei Gnome 2.X mit den im Verzeichnis Desktop liegenden Dateien oder Verknüpfungen zumüllen kann oder?

Wenn da jetzt eine neue Datei oder Verknüpfung hin kommt, wandern die automatisch an die nächste frei werdende Position, bis man sie eben per Maus manuell verschiebt.

Schau doch mal ob du da irgendwie im Quellcode etwas dafür findest. Das sollte ja auch nicht der normale Nautilus sein, sondern unter Gnome 3 irgendein Addon/Gnome-Shell Erweiterung oder?

Ich schau heute Abend mal im Netz was ich dazu finde. Im Idealfall ließen sich ja X und Y Koordinaten angeben für die Position des Dateisymboles.

So auf die Schnelle gesucht finde ich auch nichts wirklich hilfreiches. Wäre vielleicht ein Plugin das dir wie unter KDE, Ordner und Verknüpfungen anzeigt hilfreich? Ich schau mal danach..

Ansonsten was Spricht dagegen das du es "Manuell" aus der Suche links in die Sidebar ziehst? Wobei, wahrscheinlich zu viele Anwendungen...

----------

## schmidicom

Was soll jetzt bitte so seltsam daran sein "GNOME Classic" als Session auszuwählen, wenn einem die einfach besser gefällt, dafür ist sie doch schließlich auch da?  :Confused: 

Und Quellcode lesen ist nicht jedermanns Sache mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nicht einmal wüsste bei welchem der vielen GNOME Paketen ich da anfangen müsste.

Eine Erweiterung habe auch schon gesucht doch leider nichts passendes gefunden.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Dec 15, 2016 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sdoubleyou

evtl. helfen Dir ja die Add-Ons Multi Monitors oder Multi Monitor Panels weiter

https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/921/multi-monitors-add-on/

https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/323/multiple-monitor-panels/

----------

## schmidicom

@sdoubleyou

Ne die helfen mir leider auch nicht weiter.

Das Problem ist eben das GNOME neue Desktopsymbole (z. B. für Wechseldatenträger oder eingebundene Netzwerkfreigaben) stur von links nach rechts einsortiert und somit jedesmal unterhalb des Virtualbox-Fenster (welches ich auf dem linken im Vollbildmodus laufen lasse) ablegt. Cinnamon sortiert die Desktopsymbole nur auf dem als primär markierten Monitor ein aber Cinnamon ist mir für die produktive Arbeit einfach noch nicht "fertig" genug.

Vielleicht teste ich mal MATE an aber wenn ich schon von KDE, wegen Bugs die inzwischen so extrem sind das ans produktive Arbeiten nicht mehr zu denken ist, flüchten muss wäre mir ein Projekt mit ähnlich großer Unterstützung eigentlich schon lieber.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Dec 15, 2016 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sdoubleyou

Schade   :Sad: 

Ich setze jetzt seit einigen jahren kein Gnome mehr produktiv ein und meine Kenntnisse sind leider etwas geschwunden   :Smile: 

Evtl. kannst Du über gconf_Editor (musst Du wahrscheinlich noch emergen), könntest Du evtl mal schauen ob Du über

```
/apps/nautilus/desktop-metadata/home/nautilus-icon-position
```

etwas umsetzen kannst. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird das ja vom nautilus mit gesteuert.

Wahrscheinlich wirst Du aber kein Glück haben; denn ich finde hier ein paar Bugreports (sind zwar schon älter). Lassen aber nichts Gutes ahnen

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420624

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580366

Falls Du eine NVIDIA-Karte einsetzt. Könnte evtl. noch die Möglichkeit bestehen, es nicht über Twinview zu steuen sondern über xrander?

Persönlich würde ich dann mich aber lieber mit xfce beschäftigen, ist aber persönlicher Geschmack

Good Luck

----------

## schmidicom

Das ist genau die Gleichgültigkeit seitens Entwickler die mir inzwischen auch beim KDE gewaltig auf den Zeiger geht. Da wird ein Fehler gemeldet und sie halten es nicht einmal für nötig diesen anzuerkennen geschweige den etwas zu unternehmen.  :Mad: 

Mein letzter versuch mit XFCE ist wegen massivem Tearing zwar gescheitert aber mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als es nochmal zu versuchen.

----------

